# Reddit Thread On Squatting Homes, Interesting Read.



## Guy Chouinard (Sep 1, 2016)

Has anyone successfully squatted a home?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 3, 2016)

i think you're going to have to more clearly define 'successfully'. most of us have squatted houses/buildings for periods of time, even years, but in america very few folks are able to squat a building permanently. off the top of my head i can only think of maybe 10-20 houses that have done that, most of which are in philly.


----------



## Deleted member 15306 (Sep 3, 2016)

I squat single family residential properties. A good pick in my area lasts around 6-7 months. We get utilities turned on and have full tenant rights and protection from illegal eviction after living there for 30 days in WA state.


----------



## Tford (Nov 28, 2016)

Yep currently squatting 300k homes best school districts . 4000 sq ft


----------



## LAchick (Jun 1, 2017)

IgnibusAtris said:


> I squat single family residential properties. A good pick in my area lasts around 6-7 months. We get utilities turned on and have full tenant rights and protection from illegal eviction after living there for 30 days in WA state.





Hi 

Im in LA - found a vacant single family home in Hollywood hills. Foreclosed - bank cant sell due to liens. Very expensive home with no agent coming and going. Any advice?


----------

